
OpenSSH Tips and Tricks: Beyond Secure Shell - kingsidharth
http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/398593-openssh-tips-and-tricks-beyond-secure-shell
======
534
Thanks, some helpful tips there. Also fun and sometimes helpful are the escape
sequences '~?' to show help, and '~C' to add/remove forwards in a current ssh
session. The man pages have more info.

